# ADVICE NEEDED



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

My Dr. has prescribed Prozac to try and help me with the anxiety that IBS has caused. Have any of you tried this? I'm quite nervous of taking this after reading the possible side effects.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi peardrops,Every drug has POSSIBLE side effects, but that doesn't mean they will happen to you. I had to try a couple anti-depressants to find one that worked for me. The first one made me feel flat, the second gave me brief mild headaches for a week that went away completely. Still on that along with Xanax and the D is gone. Take care.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks California123. I think the name "prozac" scared me. I've read a lot of unfavourable things about it. I know they have to list all the possible side effects - there were just so many of them!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

hey peardrops,yeah, prozac has had its share of criticism, but i think that's mostly because it is one of the older anti-depressants, been around longer...has had more time to accumulate criticism.and as california said, the list of side-effects is only 'possible' side-effects.i tried prozac, and a number of other anti-depressants that dealt with serontonin, but they didn't work for me. so, i'm on buproprion which deals with dopamine.but everyone's different. and of all the anti-depressants i've been on, none of them have given me really awful side-effects, some have made me kinda numb (emotionally and mentally) and some have made it harder to sleep. so then my doctor tried me on something else...and so on.one side-effect i find i have had with every anti-depressant (including the buproprion) is dry mouth. but i just keep a glass of water on hand, especially when i get up in the morning! but really, it's not very bothersome.if your doctor's suggesting it, than give prozac a try and if it doesn't work, it doesn't work, and you can stop taking it.take care


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for your advice minimum. I've tried the Prozac for 1 week now. Had some very bad side effects with it. Looks like I'm back to the Dr's again!


----------

